
Project management: A surefire way to kill your software product - davesque
https://techbeacon.com/project-management-surefire-way-kill-your-software-product
======
PaulHoule
Mostly a rant. Of course bad project management will kill a project.

The one good insight is that many products are not really projects; or rather,
products that are treated as projects will eventually fall behind. Look at
Google Docs. Revolutionary when it was created, now stagnant. Many software
products are killed by success (they reach a certain point, then go no
further.)

------
sidlls
This article has some correct points but only by coincidence and often out of
incorrect analysis that is actually counter to the point the author is trying
to make.

A good number of the "delusions" are the result of the lack of anything
resembling a proper engineering process in most projects.

